# mi ritrovo a non tirare a fine mese



## elwadi

Ciao a tutti, j'ai des doutes sur l’interprétation de l'expression:"  boucler des fins de mois difficiles" en entendant la chanson de Emma  Marrone qui dit "e mi ritrovo a non tirare a fine mese"


----------



## matoupaschat

Bonjour Elwadi, heureux de te retrouver!
La chanson dit exactement (voir ici):Ho.....
dato la vita e il sangue per il mio paese
e mi ritrovo a non tirare a fine mese
in mano a Dio le sue preghiere​Moi, je vois un complément d'objet direct, "le preghiere" mais, au total, je ne vois pas bien le sens  ...
*Aiuto*, *aiutoooo*, cercasi urgentemente madrelingua... *Necsus*, ci sei?   .


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Matou e elwadi.
*Boh!!!* Più lo leggo e meno ne capisco il senso. Forse la mia lingua madre non è più quella che si parlerà tra qualche anno in Italia...
Francamente anche a me l'unica lettura possibile sembra quella delle preghiere come oggetto, perché l'espressione "tirare a fine mese" isolata non avrebbe alcun senso (potrebbe forse averlo "tirare fine mese", senza _a_), però non posso giurare su quello che dovrebbe voler dire. L'unica ipotesi che mi viene in mente è quella di 'pregare Dio con rabbia, con rancore, a fine mese, quando in teoria si dovrebbe ricevere lo stipendio'. 
Ma alla base di tutto c'è un dubbio irrisolto: "dare la vita", con riferimento alla guerra, dovrebbe voler dire morire, _sacrificare _la propria vita, non _dedicarla _a fare qualcosa, mentre i riferimenti successivi (_inferno _a parte) fanno pensare a una persona ancora viva. Insomma... *boh!
*E meno male che sono "semplici parole", a detta di chi le ha scritte!


----------



## Ruminante

Ciao Matou! Ci sono io di passaggio, la mia risposta è " mi ritrovo a non tirare *avanti* a fine mese"
(Ce qui correspond bien è la traduction d'Elwadi  " boucler des fins de mois difficiles", autrement dit "far quadrare i conti")
L'ho cercato nel dizionario del dialetto salentino - quello della cantante Emma Marrone, http://www.dialettosalentino.it/tirare.html e ho trovato che "tirare" significa anche "vivacchiare". 

http://www.dialettosalentino.it/tirare.html
Edit C'è anche il significato "tirare innanzi = avanti" comunque già il termine "vivacchiare" già da solo significa "vivere alla meglio". Insomma dopo aver dato il sangue, cioè aver fatto tanti sacrifici per il proprio paese, aver lavorato dando la vita cioè le proprie forze estreme, ecco che non si riesce neanche a sopravvivere a fine mese.

Ecco, perchè diventi "italiano" al 100% bisogna a mio avviso solo aggiungere l'avverbio "avanti" dopo "tirare", cosi' lo capiscono tutti gli italofoni...

Buona giornata
p.s. Buongiorno Necsus... abbiamo scritto quasi in contemporanea


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Necsus, ciao Rumi, grazie delle risposte.
D'accordo sul significato, in francese "je me retrouve avec des fins de mois difficiles" (dò tutta la frase, che altrimenti è ambigua per la negazione non tradotta) e grazie, Rumi, per la conferma "dialettale". Ma in questo caso, come la mettiamo con "in mano a Dio le sue preghiere"? "Ho dato in mano a Dio le sue preghiere"?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Mah, secondo me è chiarissimo e neanche troppo informale 

mi ritrovo a non tirare a fine mese = non risco ad arrivare alla fine del mese (economicamente) 

Aggiungere "avanti" cambierebbe il significato. E ovviamente io non parlo una parola di Salentino quindi il dialetto non c'entra nulla.


----------



## Ruminante

Ciao Paul from Italy, è vero con "avanti" cambia il significato, ma senza "avanti" non sembrerebbe essere lingua italiana... vabbè per non tirare in ballo il dialetto salentino, scegliendo tra i sinonimi di tirare: "procedere, continuare, proseguire" e aggiungendo un altro avverbio, potremmo tradurre "proseguire *fino *a fine mese". D'altra parte "tirare" è azzeccato perchè dà l'idea della fatica che si fa.

Riguardo a "le sue preghiere", dovremmo chiedere alla cantante stessa perchè i significati possono essere diversi... ad esempio: le "sue" preghiere possono essere le preghiere di Dio stesso, ad es. sappiamo che per i cristiani Gesu' è figlio di Dio dunque fuso con Dio, dunque le cose insegnateci direttamente da lui - come la preghiera "Padre nostro" - potrebbero essere intese come "preghiere di Dio"; possono anche essere le preghiere di un'altra persona, che so, una madre, una persona che ci sta a cuore... che magari prega piu' di noi, cosi' invece di affidare a Dio le nostre, gli affidiamo le sue 
Tutto puo' essere

Edit:  Scusate ho visto il video che prima non conoscevo ... penso che Emma parli a nome di un uomo vecchio, parla delle due guerre... forse quest'uomo parla con Dio, gli chiede che le sue non restino solo parole... le sue io lo intendo come le promesse di Dio, il consiglio di rivolgersi a Lui come un padre, "dacci oggi il nostro pane quotidiano"... se si ha fame sono parole non realizzate. Inoltre si chiede come mai c'è chi sceglie di morire, perchè questo qui in terra, nonostante le tante difficoltà, non è l'inferno... si vede anche una bomba... penso si riferisca anche a chi mette bombe, come ce ne sono state a Sud ultimamente... perchè si sceglie di morire? Comunque è una bella canzone, trovo

Riascoltando attentamente: si rivolge in parte anche a chi guida il paese, ai nostri governanti ! Credo pero' anche  a Dio, è tutto un po' sconclusionato, forse cio' vuole anche rispecchiare uno stato mentale particolare degli anziani quando il cervello comincia a perdere un po' i colpi, chissà, e nello stesso tempo lancia un appello alle povere persone che credono ancora nel Bene.  Scusate le divagazioni e buona serata.


----------



## elwadi

Grazie a tutti, tutto è chiaro addesso.


----------



## matoupaschat

Sei bravissimo, io invece non ho ancora capito a fondo il quarto verso


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Ruminante said:


> Ciao Paul from Italy, è vero con "avanti" cambia il significato, ma senza "avanti" non sembrerebbe essere lingua italiana... .


A me sembra italianissimo, ma informale.


----------



## Ruminante

matoupaschat said:


> ... Ma in questo caso, come la mettiamo con "in mano a Dio le sue preghiere"? "Ho dato in mano a Dio le sue preghiere"?


Io lo capisco come "Le preghiere (sue) sono nelle mani di Dio". Un po' un giro di parole; d'altra parte la fede cristiana se analizzata solo con la ragione, sembra una follia. Un Dio che si fa carne... Gesu' che insegna ai suoi discepoli: Padre nostro che sei nei cieli... e poi piu' tardi dice "Chi ha visto me, ha visto il Padre". 
Sapessi quante preghiere suonano strane almeno nella chiesa evangelica che frequento io... a volte si inizia con "Padre, ... e si finisce con "te lo chiediamo nel nome di Gesu'"  come ci ha insegnato Gesu' - " A volte invece, per l'abitudine di parlare con Gesu', si inizia con "Signore Gesu' .... e si finisce con "nel nome di Gesu'" o addirittura "nel tuo nome".  Ecco forse perchè "In mano a Dio, le sue preghiere" 
Siamo nelle mani di Dio - Dio ci ha insegnato le preghiere - Dio stesso prega per noi (Gesu' ha promesso che ci avrebbe guardati da lassu'
Per quanto riguarda il resto della canzone, è abbastanza folle veramente: un uomo che ha vissuto due guerre, se sono quelle mondiali come sembrerebbe, ha almeno 110 anni... certo non è impossibile
A proposito, le sue preghiere potrebbero essere anche quelle di una donna, la donna a cui chi parla nella canzone vorrebbe offrire un po' di vino e qualcosa da mangiare... insomma si tratta di gente che fa la fame. 
La conferma che Emma è cristiana la si puo' trovare in questo video, dove a fine canzone mette le mani rivolte al cielo in segno di preghiera..

Edit: potrebbe anche avere ragione Necsus e trattarsi di un uomo arrabbiato che dice "A Dio le sue preghiere" nel senso "io non prego piu', non ci credo piu'" ... almeno all'inizio. Cerchero' di far avere questo quesito ad Emma ! Ciao


----------



## elwadi

Ciao a tutti, Matoupaschat, mettere la mani rivolte al cielo non è una conferma che Anna è christiana; tanti confesioni religiose fanno la stassa cosa nelle loro preghiere.  
puo darsi che Anna ha dato la liberta della scelta di interpretare l'espressione.


----------



## Ruminante

forse hai ragione elwadi, Emma del resto parla del "Bene" dunque non ha voluto dare una "limitazione dottrinale" al suo discorso. Saluti,


----------

